# 347V lighting.



## FR33Electrons (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have a question about 347v lighting. I want to run 12/2 Ac90 for a run of RAB Highbays. The conductor is rated for 300V and 20 amps. Is their a specific conductor for 347V lighting?

There is also a panel containing contacts for lighting, where one switch tunes off all lighting. I’m assuming the switch will energize a coil which will pull in the contacts and switch all the lights at once?
Can anyone elaborate on this I need some insight.

this is the contactor panel.


----------



## FR33Electrons (Mar 11, 2021)

This is the contactor panel


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@FR33Electrons please finish completing your profile, especially your Electrical Trade.
Just click your avatar and select Account Settings.
Thanks.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

You need conductor rated for the voltage it carries. 300v wire won't do it.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Double check your cable. Most AC90 I've encountered is rated for 600v


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

AC90 is rated 600V.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

The panel looks to be full of contactors. I can't tell if there is any timing circuitry to turn the lights on sequentially. They're likely multi-pole contactors with contacts rated for 600v and a coil of 120v AC or 24v DC ( I don't see a power supply so it's probably all AC)


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent, now send it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@FR33Electrons, as asked by my associate, please take a few minutes to fill out your profile so we can further assist you. It's required and only takes 2 minutes. Here's a link with instructions to help you.


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

Are you doing this as a side job? You probably shouldn't be fooling around with 347V lighting. Remember, two phases will give you 600V, not something for the inexperienced.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@FR33Electrons please see my post above.


----------

